# Be Careful What You Ask For...



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2022)

...you just might get it AND some . Cooking on stick burners requires a fair amount of time procuring wood. Green wood sometimes takes me a year to dry to the point of being ready for use in my offsets so I'm always looking and thinking ahead about sourcing wood. Even though there's plenty of trees around me and people willing to give it away free, it's often not convenient to get. I've talked to tree companies and given them my number, but they never call and I'm not spending money on something that I can get for free and a little sweat equity. Just have to keep my eyes and ears open and I haven't run out of wood yet.

Anyway, about a month ago a fishing buddy of mine told me that his daughter and her husband were going to have 2 *VERY LARGE* oaks, a White Oak and a Red Oak, removed and asked if I wanted any of the wood. They live about 5 minutes away and I said absolutely. Well last Thursday was the day to start and he asked what size I wanted and how much. A couple of pickup truck loads or so would be plenty and about 16"-18" long. I was busy Thursday, but he said he would stack me some up and I could come get it which I did that afternoon after getting my 2nd COVID vaccine shot, more on that later. The tree company was more than happy to cut it close to the length I wanted and he stacked it beside the road, easy loading.

The next day he called and said that he had another truckload ready, but that second shot was kicking my butt and I told him I wasn't up to it so he loaded it up on his truck and brought it to my house. Here's the 2 truckloads almost all White Oak, but some Red Oak. Varying lengths, but I have a chainsaw and can make it work...












Then the next day he calls and said that there was some more stacked beside the road if I wanted it. Feeling obligated, I said yes. Grabbed my son-in-law, my fishing partner and his 16'x7' utility trailer and we rode over to get it even though that second shot was still kicking my butt. I felt terrible, but I was obligated. Here's the 3rd load which is also a mix of white and red, some cut, some in logs...






There was still PLENTY MORE, but I told him I had enough for a long, long time. Let the fun begin. Started on the trailer first. Got it cut, split and temporarily stacked some back on the trailer and some on the ground...











One of the truckloads split needing to be stacked...






These 2 trees were huge. Bigger around than 2 people could reach and at least 50'-75' tall and I barely made a dent in the available wood. I've still got one more of the truckloads to split, but that won't be for another day or so, this old man is sore. But thankfully I'm beyond the COVID vaccination side effects which had me down for about 2 days. Our daughter and son-in-law have an aluminum carport in their backyard and much of this will be stacked under it. My fishing partner is going to take some to burn in his outdoor pit this winter and I'm giving our nephew a truckload and my best friend's son-in-law and his family a truckload. Still a lot of work left to do, but not as much as it was. I'm very thankful for the great friends and family who've helped. Next time I'll be a little more specific about what I can use...


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 26, 2022)

Looks like some work butThat should hold you for a while


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 26, 2022)

You should be able to keep that stickburner going 24/7 for a while on that! And a nice pile of kindling under the splitter also. 
Jim


----------



## Newglide (Apr 26, 2022)

You should be covered for a cook or two


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm wore out, but I couldn't just let that last pile sit there. Got it all split and now the fun begins. Where am I going to put all this wood?


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 26, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I'm wore out, but I couldn't just let that last pile sit there. Got it all split and now the fun begins. Where am I going to put all this wood?


Do you need my address


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Do you need my address


Sure Jim, but Pennsylvania is a little too far... If you were a couple hundred miles closer...


----------



## Barefootdog (Apr 26, 2022)

I've felt you pain.

I heated with wood for 40 years.  Acquiring and processing 5+ cords of the wood every spring/summer took an amazing amount time and sweat.    

Your stash should last a long long time.  So get it done an enjoy.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice haul there Charles!! That's a lot of wood buddy. You're set for a while.



GonnaSmoke said:


> Where am I going to put all this wood?


I have lots of space in my garage   

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2022)

Sell some ? 
Man that's a bunch of wood .


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 26, 2022)

Looks like you are set for quite some spell Charles! Too much like work for a old dog like me. RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 26, 2022)

Wow! What a haul!


----------



## Smokensalt (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice haul. Some good looking wood there.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2022)

Barefootdog said:


> I've felt you pain.
> 
> I heated with wood for 40 years.  Acquiring and processing 5+ cords of the wood every spring/summer took an amazing amount time and sweat.
> 
> Your stash should last a long long time.  So get it done an enjoy.


I heated with wood in an insert for many years, too. Gas logs are much easier now, especially for my wife. Press a button and instant flame and heat...


tx smoker said:


> Nice haul there Charles!! That's a lot of wood buddy. You're set for a while.
> 
> 
> I have lots of space in my garage
> ...


Robert my friend, if you were close, I'd load you up...


chopsaw said:


> Sell some ?
> Man that's a bunch of wood .


Yes, it's a lot of wood and too much work involved to try and sell it. I'd get more satisfaction giving it away to friends, family, or someone deserving...


sawhorseray said:


> Looks like you are set for quite some spell Charles! Too much like work for a old dog like me. RAY


Yep, Ray, too much work for this old dog too. Hopefully that'll be the last time for a few years and by then, I may no longer be physically able...


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2022)

I can feel my old bones saying "Don't even think about it Geezer". Nice haul Charles. That should last a while.

Chris


----------



## bbqjefff (May 9, 2022)

That's a lot of wood. Wow! That would last a long time.


----------



## King Nud (Oct 1, 2022)

Good Job


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 8, 2022)

Everybody needs to calm down. It won't be ready to burn for at least a year.


----------

